# Longines Conquest 39mm Automatic - wedding present



## ally_p

Last month I got married and received an unexpected gift on the morning of the wedding from my wife. My best man handed me the package as I was about to get into my suit and I got a total shock when I opened it to reveal the Longines box. I had no idea that she was getting me anything for the wedding, as she'd repeatedly said not to expect a gift...especially a watch! She knew I liked the Conquest range, especially the 39mm automatic models. To me, they're the perfect entry level luxury smart/casual watch: plenty of water resistance, reliable movement, attractive mix of brushed and polished finishes and from a great brand with an interesting history. I'd been eyeing it for a long time (specifically the black dial model), and had planned on picking one up once my business was turning a good profit.

The model reference is, I believe, L3.676.4.99.6. She bought it at an airport a month before we tied the knot and collected it while I was waiting to drive her home. I was waiting for her for ages and thought she was taking a long time to get through the passport check - little did I know it was because she was collecting the watch from Duty Free. She chose the blue dial model as she thought the colour of it was too nice to pass up - and even though this model is missing lume, I don't really care as the colour is amazing and I won't be going on any expeditions with it.

Here's some pictures, and there's more about the watch below them. I'm a terrible photographer: I took these yesterday in a coffee shop on my iPhone and I find it impossible to capture the true colour of the dial. The photos give the dial an almost purple tint, when in real life it's a gorgeous royal blue that changes subtly according to the lighting. It's a much more attractive watch than the renders you'll see online would have you believe. In real life it looks less square and blocky. It's a very attractive watch in my opinion - chunky enough to be manly, small enough to be classy and not blingy enough to be showy.























My wrist is exactly 7 inches but a little on the round side, so the 39mm diameter is perfect. The lug-to-lug I don't know exactly, but I'd guess perhaps about 47mm. It sits nicely on the wrist and the weight of it is something I love. It is surprisingly heavy for a small watch, but I love the sense of solidity this gives. It feels like it could go over 300m below the sea and not break a sweat. This water resistance hasn't been tested beyond a swimming pool during the month I've had it, however! Having said that, it goes from a day in the pool to a smart restaurant effortlessly and that's one reason I think it's a great all round smart/casual watch that can be worn with anything from a suit to swimming shorts.

The bracelet is extremely well finished and the tolerances on the solid end links are very tight. There's no play whatsoever and no rattle either. The polished centre links add a bit of shine and the line between the polish and the brushed parts is razor sharp. I love the H-link style, it's incredibly comfortable. The butterfly clasp is great as well - there's a solid click when pushing it closed and it feels very secure. It also doesn't dig into my wrist, despite the two buttons for releasing it. There is a half-link on there near the clasp to achieve a perfect fit which spoils the aesthetic slightly but, honestly, I don't really care because it's so comfortable despite its heft.

The dial is, as I've said, a lovely blue that is somewhere between a royal and navy blue. The highly polished indexes and hands are very legible through the sapphire crystal. I don't know if there's any anti-reflective coating on the crystal as it does reflect a lot of light but it doesn't really hurt legibility. The bezel is highly polished and does pick up scratches very easily but I think it'll actually look better the more worn it gets. The rest of the case is finished to a very high standard and the engraved caseback is fantastic. It's not very thick considering its water resistance, it wears very easily and slides under most shirt cuffs with ease.

The movement is reasonably accurate, it's consistently gaining about 7 seconds a day. I could get it regulated but I don't wear it every day (it'd get bashed about a bit too much at work), so the accuracy isn't too much of a concern. Having previously never had a Swiss made automatic, I was amazed at the quietness of the rotor and how I can't feel any wobble from it as it winds. It's only Longines' version of the ETA 2824, but I can now see why it's such a trusted movement. It's taken a few shocks while I've been wearing it and never missed a beat.

As this was a wedding present, it will forever be my favourite watch. It's killed any desire I have for new watches (other than maybe a new G-Shock for work), and I look forward to wearing it for years to come.


----------



## myn5054

Congratulations!! Nice history. And a great watch. 

I have a the Hydroconquest. And I love it. 

Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Congratulations on your marriage! What a beautiful watch and a great story. That's a keeper for sure and makes a nice GADA watch. Make sure you take good care of the watch (and your wife). What did you buy her?


----------



## ally_p

rfortson said:


> Congratulations on your marriage! What a beautiful watch and a great story. That's a keeper for sure and makes a nice GADA watch. Make sure you take good care of the watch (and your wife). What did you buy her?


Thank you! I'm fortunate enough to be married to someone very generous. Unfortunately for her, I haven't got anything in return for her yet - but I plan on returning the favour and buying her a Longines in the not too distant future. She loves the La Grande Classique range, specifically the all yellow gold-plated women's models.


----------



## TXGooner

Congrats on the wedding, Ally_p !
Nice watch. I'm wearing the same one today &#55357;&#56832;
Always good to see more shots of the L36764996!


----------



## raja_3012

Congratulations OP on your marriage and kudos to your wife for having such a refined taste in watches. I joined this forum the same day I received my first Swiss watch which was a Longines Hydroconquest Chronograph. Now that you are hooked on to fine mechanical timepieces, you may perhaps acquire lot of them in the near future but this one will forever be the most special one for you. 

For the accuracy part, you can always get the watch regulated by an expert watchmaker.


----------



## ally_p

TXGooner said:


> View attachment 12032498
> 
> 
> Congrats on the wedding, Ally_p !
> Nice watch. I'm wearing the same one today &#55357;&#56832;
> Always good to see more shots of the L36764996!


Thanks! Great shot of yours - you managed to capture the colour of the dial better than I can. What did you take your photograph on?


----------



## ally_p

TXGooner said:


> View attachment 12032498
> 
> 
> Congrats on the wedding, Ally_p !
> Nice watch. I'm wearing the same one today 😀
> Always good to see more shots of the L36764996!


Thanks! Great shot of yours - you managed to capture the colour of the dial better than I can. What did you take your photograph on?


----------



## TXGooner

I just took the pic with my phone, a Google Pixel


----------



## purekoryo

what a sharp looking watch! congrats on the wedding and the watch!


----------



## slique

A beautiful watch and a beautiful story. Congrats!


----------



## Makeitfromscratch

Congrats! Sounds like a sweet gal; what a thoughtful person. I wish you and yours all the best.


----------



## Scribeliever

Outstanding. Congratulations!


----------



## billiybop

Can't go wrong with blue. I just love my 39 mm blue Hydro Conquest.


----------



## kmsmd

What a great watch for a great occasion, congrats!!
I love my blue Hydroconquest and am extremely pleased with the Longines quality every time I put it on. She made a great choice.


----------



## ram71

Congrats! I am looking at getting the 41mm quartz version myself.


----------



## supersnout

Almost a year later! How’s the watch been treating you? Even better, how’s married life treating you?

I scored a black 39mm conquest and can’t wait to get my hands on it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

